# Age



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Note, the poll is not the only question, this is a broader thread to discuss all things age.

So, I just want to start a thread to see how everyone feels about age and dating. Just a broad discussion of everything you think about when it comes to age(but please don't discuss anything about minors, which for this thread is 17 and down). So I guess some things that could be brought up: 
would you prefer someone your age, younger or older; 
how big an age gap would you want; 
how big an age gap would you tolerate; 
if you're older and someone much younger flirted with you how would you feel;
if you're older and someone much younger was acting interested would you assume it's flirting;
if you're young and someone much older flirted with you how would you feel;
if you're young and someone much older was acting interested would you assume it's flirting;
how do you go about finding someone much older or younger;
if you've been in a relationship like that, what were the struggles and benefits;
and anything else you can come up with


It would be great if you could start your post with useful details, something like
*Age: 19
Sex: Female
Orientation: Straight*
and then your post content


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Too many questions to answer, but: 

Age:26
Sex:Male 
Orientation:Straight 

Would prefer someone same age or younger.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Age: 23
gender: Female
Orientation: close to straight

I don't really have a preference as long as I'm attracted to them.

16+ is legal here but I'd feel very uncomfortable dating someone who was under 18 and probably wouldn't. 18+ for me is fine as long as I'm attracted to them and they seem mature enough.. I wouldn't be attracted to them though if they seemed very immature whatever the age, because that's just not my thing personally. 

It would be awkward if they were a lot older than me, at least if we ended up dating long term.. They'd probably die a lot sooner than me and I might end up becoming their carer one day (I know that could happen anyway, but it's almost guaranteed with a large age-gap if you stay together for the rest of your lives, not that most people do but you know.) So for that reason I think more than 10-15 years older might be iffy, but if I met someone I really liked who was older I know I'd end up disregarding that logic.

I can't answer for extreme younger age gaps as I'm only 23 at the moment, but as I said before, I doubt I'd date under 18. 

As for how I'd feel if different age groups flirted with me... I think if they were considerably older I'd be less inclined to believe it was serious flirting, and assume that was just how they were with everyone, or that they were just joking around maybe. I'm not saying that's a rational thought pattern to have in general, but I don't think I'd be what most older men were looking for due to my current lifestyle and all.

As for younger, I guess I wouldn't assume anything. There wouldn't be too big an age gap/mentality gap between us generally speaking (18-22) that's mostly due to the fact that I'm essentially 21 years old in terms of life progress, and maybe a bit below that on the whole as well. I think most 23 year olds are further along in life than I am.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Age:60
Sex:Male 
Orientation:Lesbian

Would prefer someone same age or younger.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I mean, I think it would be best if someone else were a similar age to me, but I can't be picky considering I have no experience. I'd be completely oblivious if someone was putting the moves on me. Of course it wouldn't happen anyway...

I'd assume it would be extra awkward if someone much older than me was getting a little too close.

<-- details


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

Age: 20.
Gender: Male.
Orientation: Straight.

I prefer women who are around the same age group or older. 
Majority of the time, I find women who are 2 years my senior or 2 years my junior attractive.
The max age gap that I prefer would be between 18 and 24.
If someone that's younger than me flirts with me, I think I would feel flattered (I can't say for sure, because I'm am still single and have never experienced it before). All in all, if someone does decide to flirt with me then I would feel flattered, young or old, but knowing me I will most likely not notice the flirting...who knows.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know why people even care that much about this. As long as everyone is legal and there's physical attraction, what does it matter? People don't typically get married and stay together for life anymore anyway.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm 23, female, and straight. I don't have a preference personally. My current boyfriend is 3 years younger than me and that does get some negative feedback sometimes though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Age:20
Sex:Female
Orientation: I only date guys

Most guys younger than me or my age are usually very immature and have no desire to settle down, so I tend to go for older guys. I'm not sure how old I'd be willing to date. Maybe around 30? In the end it depends more on how well I get along with person - our interests, values, etc.

My boyfriend and I met when I was 17 and he was 23. I never even notice the age difference, except his appearance I guess? He looks a bit older than guys my age, but it's not like that's a problem. Also, he can legally buy booze, which is nice. :b Age hasn't been a problem in the relationship at all.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Orientation: Straight

I prefer someone close to my age. Being in a relationship with an older woman who's "more worldly" sounds boring. I'd be pretty much dating one, big spoiler alert regarding life experience.

My age range is pretty small: 19-23. I would lower it to 18 but depending on when her birthday falls, she could be a high-school senior. For me, dating someone who's still in high-school would be weird.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

29, male, straight. I prefer girls that are about 23 or 24. 21 years old is when it starts getting a little too young.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> A Gentleman never tells.


You're such a tease.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I seem to like the younger ones.

Dunno why.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I've always said 90 is too old unless they are very fit. OK if they were fit I'd consider it.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Age: 27
Gender: Male
Orientation: Straight

Someone my age or younger my mind tells me the closer to 30+ the more likely they are to have brats (yes I know some younger do and some older don't).


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I'd prefer someone my age. I believe I have more in common with people my age. But as long as I identified with the person that's the important. I think that in terms of age, I could about 5 years younger or older than me. Beyond that I'd start to feel wrong about it, especially with younger ones. Like I was taking advantage of them.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Age: 28 (wtf)
Gender: Male
Orientation: Straight

My thoughts on age are mostly due to life experiences. I'd perhaps feel a little uncomfortable dating a 30+ year old..but not because they are 30+ or anything but because I suspect they would be much more further on in their life than me and I'd be like a child in comparison. 

I think I'd want someone a few years younger than me, early/mid 20's? But even still they would probably be further on in life than me and I'd probably be holding them back somewhat! I doubt I'd go any lower than 20, it would depend on the person (I'm probably as mature as the average teenager anyway so who knows)

But yeah mines mostly mental age, if they were on the same wavelength as me I don't have a set age in mind but otherwise I'd prefer a bit younger (Also I don't want kids which is gonna be another issue if I find myself with a woman late 20's/early 30's) 

As for all that flirting stuff, no I need neon flashing arrows, my first (not quite girlfriend at the time) had to do something incredibly forward before I even gathered she wanted more than friends :blank Can't read flirting signs at all.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I am a 33 year old male and would prefer a woman of younger, simil or older age. Whatever, its just a number and all I'm looking for is a nice person with similar interests, age does not matter.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Age: 28
Gender: Male
Orientation: Hetero

would you prefer someone your age, younger or older; Don't care
how big an age gap would you want; Don't care that much, as long as they aren't too much older
how big an age gap would you tolerate; As above
if you're older and someone much younger flirted with you how would you feel; I'd feel awkward if anyone flirted with me
if you're older and someone much younger was acting interested would you assume it's flirting; I'd assume she was being friendly
if you're young and someone much older flirted with you how would you feel; As above
if you're young and someone much older was acting interested would you assume it's flirting; As above
how do you go about finding someone much older or younger; Go out and meet people
if you've been in a relationship like that, what were the struggles and benefits; I dated a woman who was younger than me, although I'm not sure exactly how old she was. I think she was 22 or 23, when I was 27. The biggest problem was social anxiety, for both of us. The benefit was that we both had the same level of relationship experience, as in zip, nada, zilch, etc.

As long as we both have the same sorts of interests I'd be happy.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

*Age*: If I don't know you well, my age is none of your concern.
*Sex*: Male.
*Sexual orientation*: As straight as it gets.

*Interested in*: girls that are my age, younger than me or a lot younger than me(however, there should be an age gap of 10-15 years top).  I do not exclude the possibility of somehow falling for someone a bit older than me, as in 1 to, say, 4 years. But anything above is excluded for various reasons, both objective and subjective.

*Younger girl flirting with me*: If it is something genuine, she is not under the age gap specified above or under the legal age of consent, I would be ok with it, although surprised. My first guess would be that she is just playing around, trying her seductive behaviour to get herself some validation.

*Someone older(a lot older) flirting with me*: Not interested at all. The bigger the age gap the more awkward it would be.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

20 something
male
(a)sexual with heterosexual tendencies or vice versa.


and I would prefer to play a great video game


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Age: 25
Sex: Male
Orientation: Straight

It really depends on the person, specific ages are just numbers. I'd be comfortable with anyone +/- 5 years of my age, mainly because we grew up in the same cultural/time period, which I feel makes it easier to relate.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Only number that's a concern is the number of days it takes her to be on my bed


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

Age: 19
Sex: Male
Orientation: Straight

Late teens - I don't really like girls my age, they are temperamental and lost in life.

Early 20's - Exact same reason as above.

Late 20's - Better, but most of them are probably just getting into jobs they love and wouldn't want a college-dropout boyfriend to burden their load.

30's - This is probably the age range I'm most attracted to. Maturing women who're mostly past the exploratory stage of their lives, though not necessarily settling down to become boring old hags. Financially independent, know what they like in life. Good RI material.

40's- Double my age, but still hot. Same thing as the previous decade of age. Mature, independent, and incredibly hot if they decide to stay fit.

50's- There's just something about an old woman who stays fit. Baggy-skinned old ladies are gross, but I think that a fit woman grows hotter as she ages. Maybe it's the silver hair.

60's- Still legit.

70's- Pushing it. (Probably not)

80's- She might die soon. (No thank you)

90's- She might already be dead. (In which case, it's back to legit)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

failoutboy said:


> I have no experience with women but I don't think I have an age preference. Age is a strange concept for me, since I feel like I stepped out of time when I was around 19 or 20 and from that point on I've just watched everyone around me advance and grow older while I stayed the same mentally. But I don't feel like I fit in with the 19 or 20 year olds either. I just feel out of place.
> 
> I would probably feel more comfortable with someone that has about the same life experience as me and that probably means someone a lot younger.


I have to quote this, because this is exactly how I feel.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

if i could pick the age of the guy, i would want him to be the same age as me.

what i would tolerate: 1 year younger- 4 years older


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Age: 28
Sex: Male
Orientation: Straight

12 and I'm not answering all that ****.


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

Age: Four Three
Sex: Male Type
Orientation: Straight as a die.

Either someone close to my age or a little younger. I'm in that group where you might be tagged a creeper if you go too low. 'Sides too young and the common nostalgia gets lost. My only thing is women close to my age have been married, had kids and I've neither. Guess I'll have to deal with it the best I can.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> You love it


Of course. I wish I had come up with it myself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ywasi said:


> Age: 19
> Sex: Male
> Orientation: Straight
> 
> ...


:spit


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Age: 17
Sex: Male
Orientation: Straight

I have always been attracted to girls one to two years older than me. I just need a girl to guide me because I can't guide myself. >.<


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

22
Female
Bi

I prefer someone between the ages of 20-25. I couldn't date an 18 or 19 year old because they are too immature for me. I also couldn't date anyone above 25 because they are too mature for me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

33
Female
Straight

I only care about falling in love, really. That doesn't happen very often for me.

All of my exes have been in my own age range(3 years older at max). I'm more _physically_ attracted too younger guys or boyish-looking guys around my age. I'd be open to dating a noticeably older guy, but the physical attraction is less likely to be there.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

If there's grass on the field, play ball.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

age : 30
sex : male
orientation : 78.5% straight


s*** happens...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Age: 21
Sex: Male
Orientation: Straight


I don't have a strong preference, but there might be significant tendencies. I prefer that she be at least my age, but a bit younger is fine assuming her personality is cool. I tend to click more with people older than me, but that might be a coincidence. 

My biggest concern with age is it's correlation with life experience and interest (being able to relate), physical attraction wouldn't likely be an issue. My limit is approximately ten years older and a few years younger.


Voted "..similar age.."


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

25, male, straight

I prefer women who are in a similar life stage as myself, maybe 3-5 years in either direction. I've found that it's easier to mesh with similarly-aged women on things like lifestyle, career goals and family outlook. 

Age gaps of 10+ years can be prone to generational divides and differences in life priorities and mentalities. Not that I would disregard the possibility of dating a woman with that kind of age gap who was interested in me.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't really care about age. I could see myself with anyone between the ages of say 17-18 up to 45 or so. It all depends on how I feel about that person.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 20, female, straight. 

The biggest age gap I've ever had was 8 years; he was 26 and I was 18 when we dated. For the guy before that, it was 6 years (I was 19, he was 25). I've always dated older guys, usually just by a year.

As far as age rules go...I know you're supposed to do half your age plus seven, or something like that, but I think that's kind of ridiculous. Probably more useful for people my parents' age.

If someone significantly younger flirted with me, I would laugh a little and be flattered, but probably make a joke about how I'm a little too old for them. I think of "younger" as like 16, my brother's age. So that'd definitely be weird. Even 18 would be weird.

I've always been disturbed by old/middle-aged guys flirting with me, like 40+. If you're my dad's age or older, you're being creepy.

My age range for guys I will date is 19-28. That's for casual dating...for something more serious, I'd want someone closer to my age, like 20-23. (Ha not like they're serious at that age) (or any age really)


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know why people even care that much about this. As long as everyone is legal and there's physical attraction, what does it matter? People don't typically get married and stay together for life anymore anyway.


Agreed.



probably offline said:


> 33
> Female
> Straight
> 
> ...


Exactly! Except for some reason, I seem to attract the 25-30 year olds and 40-45 year olds and none in my actual age range.

It's really just because I act like a child. Not childish, just child like.


----------



## kylieky (Jul 4, 2012)

20
Female
Straight
Hypothetically speaking, I wouldn't date someone who was younger than me (20) and older than 29. 
I am actually facing a situation where my neighbor is 2 times my age and appears to be interested me. I don't like it firstly because it's always awkward for me on the rare occasion this happens. Secondly, it's just weird because he's about the same age as mom and said he had daughter that's about my age.


----------



## Evasion (Dec 27, 2013)

19, almost 20.
Male
Prefer similar age + - a year (or maybe two, but that's it)


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

YET ANOTHER EXAMPLE.

Men love younger women.

Women hate younger men.

Period.


----------



## twinpeas (Jun 29, 2014)

17
Female
Bisexual

I definitely prefer older men. I'm less picky with girls/women for some reason. But I wouldn't mind a 20-30 year age gap. Men/boys under the age of 30 just aren't interesting to me, nor are they as physically attractive to me.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Age: 34
Gender: Male
Orientation: Straight

I am currently married to someone 4 years older. When i was 21 i dated someone briefly that was 2 years older. When i was 28 i dated someone 6 years younger. I think at my age now a few years either way is ok. I don't think i could have a serious relationship with someone over 40. Maybe late 20s if the person was mature. For older people i think age gaps are less of a factor. When you are 20 a few years can mean a lot, later on folks have similar priorites and maturity is less of an issue.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Male, 24, straight - prefer someone older. Not to say I wouldn't date a woman my own age or younger though.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Age: *27
*Gender: *No idea/agender.
*Orientation: *Between bisexual and pansexual.
*Preference: *It depends on the person as age is just a number to me for the most part (as long as they're over 18, personally), but I probably would stick to 3/4 years older or younger.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd definitely want someone my own age because I think we'd be in similar places in our lives. I'm pretty young too, so if I went too much younger, there'd be a problem. Haha. As for older, I feel like that raises too many problems with what we'd each want. Someone older is probably more likely to want to get married and/or have kids sooner, although that could also be something someone my age wanted really soon. Overall though, I'd choose my own age if I had to choose.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

twinpeas said:


> 17
> Female
> Bisexual
> 
> I definitely prefer older men. I'm less picky with girls/women for some reason. But I wouldn't mind a 20-30 year age gap. *Men/boys under the age of 30 just aren't interesting to me, nor are they as physically attractive to me.*


Well your avatar pic definitely suits you, lol. :b


----------

